# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde rib

## rinad

goede avond,

ik heb gekneusd rib 28 dag geleden , ik heb nog steed pijn ,huisarts kan me niet helpen ,allen pijnsteller gekregen. ik twee kleintjes tuis en werk. het is heel zwaar wil graag uw advis. kan ik nu beginen met werk of moet ik toch wachten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rinad,

Ben je weer gaan werken en hoe ging dat?
Tegen gekneusde ribben is weinig te doen behalve veel rust nemen en pinstillers nemen...
Ligt aan de ernst van de kneuzing, de pijn en de zwaarte van het werk wanneer je weer kan beginnen...

----------


## yvonnehelena

Ik ben met een mammografie hard handig tegen het toestel aan geduwd, nu is mijn borstbeen gekneusd? ik voel onder mijn sleutelbeen iets over elkaar schuiven als ik iets boven mijn hoofd moet pakken of als ik buk, zal er toch iets gebroken zijn? de kop van mijn sleutelbeen is dik, en staat hoger als de andere kant, drukt op mijn keel, en ik kan niet op die kant(rechts ) Liggen.Als ik zit en druk mijn r.schouder naar achter, voel ik het ook over elkaar schuiven. Ik heb fysio,maar dat doet enorm zeer.

----------


## jankees

Hallo Rinad,

Een tijdje geleden brak ik een rib. Zeer pijnlijk. Ook nog in de weken daarna. Huisarts kon er niets aan doen. Na anderhalve maand kon ik al weer zo goed alles doen wat ik daarvoor ook deed. Alleen op de rechter zij liggen deed nog pijn. En na drie maanden was alles weer als vanouds. Geen centje pijn meer. Hoop dat je wat hebt aan deze info. Beterschap.

----------

